# Connection ssh très lente



## troudball (14 Juin 2007)

Bonjour &#224; tous,
Voici ma configue : 1 serveur debian, 1 Mac G4 bipro X.4 et 1 Routeur netgear WGT624.
Le tout connect&#233; par cable. consid&#233;rons le mac client ssh et la debian serveur-ssh
Le r&#233;seau semble bien fonctionner, les ping entre le mac et le seveur debian ont de bons temps de r&#233;ponse et une copie d'un fichier via scp me donne une vitesse de transfert avoisinant les 7MB/s ce qui est je pense assez honorable dans une LAN 10/100.

Le gros probl&#232;me est la connection ssh  : que se soit via scp ou directement avec "ssh debian@IP_du_serveur" je dois attendre pr&#232;s de 3 minutes pour avoir l'invite du mot de passe &#224; rentrer. D&#232;s fois d'ailleurs c'est tellement long que la connection &#233;choue. Une fois connect&#233; tout va tr&#232;s bien mais le moment de la connection est vraiment trop long, je n'ai jamais vu &#231;&#224;...

Vu que les ping fonctionnent tout le temps et sont bons, j'exclurai un probl&#232;me du routeur (neuf d'ailleurs). Le probl&#232;me semble vraiment etre sp&#233;cifique &#224; ssh.
Quelqu'un sait-il d'ou cela peut-il bien venir? 

Merci d'avance pour votre aide 

PS : si je fais le contraire en utilisant un client ssh pour me connecter au serveur-ssh du MAc, c'est pariel : tr&#232;s tr&#232;s long la connection quand &#231;&#224; se conecte..


----------



## bompi (14 Juin 2007)

Je crois que &#231;a peut &#234;tre li&#233; &#224; IPV6, au _reverse lookup_, etc. J'avais le m&#234;me probl&#232;me et je ne l'ai plus. Mais pour quelle raison pr&#233;cise, je ne me souviens plus :rose:.

Apr&#232;s v&#233;rification : je vois que j'ai d&#233;sactiv&#233; IPV6 pour ma carte AirPort. Fait pareil sur ta connexion et r&#233;essaye.


----------



## troudball (15 Juin 2007)

Bonjour Bompi,
Mon problème regarde une connection filaire. Et j'ai réussi à contourner le problème en enlevant la configuration DHCP... C'est assez étrange en fait, Le routeur WGT624 fait office de server DCHP et j'avais meme réservé un IP spécifiquement pour le Mac sur la plage d'IP réservé au DHCP. Depuis que j'ai configuré manuellement la carte réseau du Mac en lui donnant un IP static, la connection via ssh est relativement bonne (une 10ène de seconde) et c'est le plus important...

Maintenant savoir pourquoi ssh ne fonctionnait pas ou très très lentement quand j'étais en DHCP, c'est une autre histoire... surtout pourquoi seulement ssh?!?

a+


----------



## canibal (18 Juin 2007)

Tu peux aussi tester 
dans le terminal

cd ~
sudo rm -rf .ssh 

puis de nouveau ssh debian@ip

parfois les clé rsa posent des petits soucis


----------

